# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Hand Made >  Гравюры Алексея Кофанова

## Алексей Кофанов

Еще одну тему своего имени создаю... :smile: Что поделать - если я вправду занимаюсь практически всеми искусствами?



Как художник я работал в основном в технике *гравюры на пластике* (редко - на дереве). Именно в таком качестве вступил в союз художников РФ.
Но в последние годы печатать гравюру стало негде, пластик сняли с производства - и мне пришлось переквалифицироваться в живописцы...

----------


## Ольвия

Я от вас в шоке..........:eek: :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> Что поделать - если я вправду занимаюсь практически всеми искусствами?


Сожалеешь что ли? Радуй людей и радуйся сам:smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Что поделать - если я вправду занимаюсь практически всеми искусствами?


А почему оправдываешься?? Радоваться надо!!! Б-г столько талантов дал! Вот теперь надо все их дать людям. Нести в массы, так сказать.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Я от вас в шоке..........:eek:


В хорошем смысле? Или... :redface: 

Спасибо! :smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А почему оправдываешься?? Радоваться надо!!! Б-г столько талантов дал! Вот теперь надо все их дать людям. Нести в массы, так сказать.


Вот и пытаюсь - "нести в массы". :smile:
А то, блин, мне скоро 38 лет - и всё сделанное валялось мертвым грузом, никому не нужное... Это грустно, как ни крути.

----------


## marinastyle

[QUOTE]


> Вот и пытаюсь - "нести в массы". 
> А то, блин, мне скоро 38 лет - и всё сделанное валялось мертвым грузом, никому не нужное... Это грустно, как ни крути.



Лёш,ЭТО-обычно и нормально:(-очень кислая улыбка... Я понимаю, что художнику впалево самого себя раскручивать..,но..,такая жизнь идиотская...,что..у меня на БЛОГЕ..,есть ТАКОЕ ОРАНЖЕВЕНЬКОЕ "О"..это-независимые эксперты. Вот понимаеете..,ну жалко мне 14 000 Яндексу отстёгивать, а ещё..у Вас-чудесная питерская школа графики-мои учителя и Остроумова-Лебедева..вот так же где-то..,я хочу сказать, что сейчас сам о себе не позаботишься..,ну про деньги -тишина..,там ещё куча сайтов..по обмену ссылками..,по крайней мере-это именно раскрутка дизайнерских,художественных,...сайтов о культуре..,вы не томитесь-просто загляните.И, если Вы сами модератор своих сайтов,то..ВПЕРЁД!

Есть ещё куча всего...но если честно..,то ничего не продаётся,даже крутое....Надеюсь, что этот "армагедец"..временный:eek: :Vah:  :Oj: 

что это..-короткое сообщение?:frown:
а5 Мазайкина шалит? :Aga:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

"Японский портрет Лены" (1992) цв. лино. 20х16

----------


## marinastyle

Да,я видела эту работу.Очень гут. :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!:smile:
А где видели?

----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

Конечно  не  новость, что работы  лежат, главное  что  они  есть. Это  маленький  подвиг продолжать   делать, что любишь  и  счастье  делать  в  чем  талант!
Чаще  бывает когда  то   делал-  рисовал. а  потом  обстоятельства... и  все настольгия  только  остается. Талант начинает  мстит  владельцу.  за   не  использование. Нет!  надо  вопреки- и  вообще  люблю  фразу-"желающего  суддьба  ведет, не   желающего  тащит."
Вот  набрели  же  Вы   на  этот  форум сколько  радости  принести. Спасибо!
А  что  38, так  это  хорошо- виделе  вторая  восьмерка  не  дорисована----здачит  впереди еще  есть  над  чем   работать!!!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов



----------


## Меньшикова Татьяна

удивительно! музыкальная  графика!
Спасибо!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо! :smile:

----------


## sadchi

Очень красиво!!! :Ok:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Кстати, в этом доме живёт Михаил Боярский. И жил Собчак.

----------


## Алексей Кофанов



----------


## Алексей Кофанов



----------


## Milahca

Я в восторге. Пошла на ваш сайт. Спасибо

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Надеюсь, не разочаруетесь! :smile:

----------


## Nile-art

О!Это чудо!Вообще-то,мне все работы понравились!Спасибо!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Вам спасибо! :smile:

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

*Алексей Кофанов*,
 Мне нравятся, очень нравятся, невероятно нравятся Ваши работы  :Ok:

----------


## Наталья 1982

:Aga:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо! :smile: :Oj:

----------


## Курица

Какая живая красота!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

> Какая живая красота!


Спасибо! )

----------


## Алексей Кофанов



----------


## frikadella

Вы Молодец! :Ok:

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Спасибо!

----------


## АнТинна

ух ты!!!!!!!!!!!!!здорово!

----------


## Алексей Кофанов

Благодарю!  :Smile3:

----------

